# Copy Paste Develop  Settings



## happygun (Aug 28, 2016)

Why oh why do i have to right click on the filmstrip image rather than the loupe view to select 'copy settings' in develop module?

/winge...

or am i doing it wrong...


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 28, 2016)

Yep, you doing it wrong. It's in the hierarchical 'Settings' menu after right-clicking the image. Or just click on the Copy... button in the lower left corner...


----------



## happygun (Aug 28, 2016)

WTF!!

That’s bizarre UI to me! But thanks for telling me where it is, its been an annoyance of mine for some time...


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 28, 2016)

Adobe is famous for what its software can do, not for good UI design. And that is an understatement. Mind you; I'm showing two different options in one screenshot. Right-click in the image brings up the hierarchical menu. That button does not bring up the menu. And there is a third option: main menu 'Settings - Copy Settings'.


----------



## happygun (Aug 28, 2016)

It’s the right click location that threw me. I mostly have the left panel collapsed, so that copy button isn't normally available.

Amazing i have right clicked there on god nows how many times, scanned to below the middle for develop settings and didn’t find it. Didn’t occur to me to look elsewhere.....


----------



## snapper (Sep 26, 2016)

CMD/Ctrl-C


----------



## johnbeardy (Sep 26, 2016)

snapper said:


> CMD/Ctrl-C



Actually, Cmd + Shift C, or Ctrl + Shift C.


----------



## snapper (Sep 26, 2016)

I'd say both are valid, depending if you want the dialog box or not  I find that often I want to copy develop settings, but have an adjustment brush or gradient filter that needs changing between the images, so I'll uncheck particular options depending on the workflow.


----------



## johnbeardy (Sep 26, 2016)

You're partly right.  As far as I can see, CmdC and CtrlC only work in Develop and display the dialog box - as does Cmd + Shift C, or Ctrl + Shift C which also works outside Develop.


----------

